# Kansas City Station Parking



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 18, 2010)

Are there any reasonably priced options for long term (10 day) parking at or near the Kansas City Station? And for this trip I do not have the option of "commuting in" on the _*River*_ _*Runner*_; I have to park downtown.


----------



## eee (Jul 18, 2010)

I parked in the Crown Center garage for a week a couple years back for an Amtrak departure. It's a block or two from Union Station and connected by an elevated walkway. Not sure if this is still the case, but at the time, the garage was unstaffed on weekends, so it was free.

I'm cheap and figured it was worth the risk, plus even if I got unlucky and got towed, the cost couldn't end up being that much more than what it would cost for parking at Union Station at $10/day.

Or maybe if you're staying in a hotel before or after your trip, you can work something out with your hotel to leave your car there. I've done that for airport parking and when you compare the price you would pay for parking, the room basically ends up being free.


----------



## prairietype (Jul 18, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Are there any reasonably priced options for long term (10 day) parking at or near the Kansas City Station? And for this trip I do not have the option of "commuting in" on the _*River*_ _*Runner*_; I have to park downtown.


Across the tracks (over the footbridge is parking for three restaurants. I don't believe anyone really takes notice of who is parking there. Although officially for customers only it is probably no more risky than Crown Center garage or the National Archives staff parking along the fence beyond the Broadway track level ramp. The farther west you park the better.


----------



## Dave (Jul 18, 2010)

last i heard, Union Station did not have the staff to actually monitor their parking garage. the other options mentioned are also worth trying.


----------



## chertling (Jul 18, 2010)

Dave said:


> last i heard, Union Station did not have the staff to actually monitor their parking garage. the other options mentioned are also worth trying.


While it is true that the parking garage at Union Station is unstaffed at many (if not all) times during the day, they do now have auto payment machines at the exits... Cash or Credit Card payment is required for the gate to open.


----------



## icbrkr (Jul 20, 2010)

chertling said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > last i heard, Union Station did not have the staff to actually monitor their parking garage. the other options mentioned are also worth trying.
> ...


... when they work. Luckily for me the last couple of times through there the gates were stuck in the 'open' position and the machines wouldn't accept my ticket. After a 7 day trip that saved me some cash...


----------



## chertling (Jul 20, 2010)

icbrkr said:


> ... when they work. Luckily for me the last couple of times through there the gates were stuck in the 'open' position and the machines wouldn't accept my ticket. After a 7 day trip that saved me some cash...


Lucky! Its been years since I got to park for free at KCY!


----------



## Reno89502 (Jul 21, 2010)

chertling said:


> icbrkr said:
> 
> 
> > ... when they work. Luckily for me the last couple of times through there the gates were stuck in the 'open' position and the machines wouldn't accept my ticket. After a 7 day trip that saved me some cash...
> ...



Here is a old trick we used to use. Check and see what the "Lost Ticket" charge is. We went on a 6 day trip out of KCY Union Station. When we got back to KC and went to the gate to leave the garage, we told them we lost the ticket. 6 days of parking ended up costing us $12!


----------



## CNW (Jul 21, 2010)

icbrkr said:


> chertling said:
> 
> 
> > Dave said:
> ...


That happened to me once in KCY but I actually went to a gate where I could get a ticket because I was unsure what would happen when you returned and had no ticket to get OUT? I have often paid over $100 to park in the Union Station garage. Once something wasn't working and I pushed buzzer and the gate was lifted. That saved me well over $100!


----------

